

Quantum physics proves that there IS an afterlife, claims scientist - vpj
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2503370/Quantum-physics-proves-IS-afterlife-claims-scientist.html

======
officialjunk
where is the proof? also the double slit experiment isn't about consciousness,
but rather the information itself as found in the double slit quantum eraser
experiments:
[http://grad.physics.sunysb.edu/~amarch/](http://grad.physics.sunysb.edu/~amarch/)

------
lutusp
I especially like the phrase "claims scientist", which will impress anyone but
a scientist.

------
kjs3
Someone doesn't understand quantum physics or proofs.

------
mromanuk
Son, this is factual pseudo-science.

